# Implantation bleed on clexane 5dp5dt



## Watford6969 (Jan 7, 2013)

I am 5dp5dt and I think my AF has arrived. It started with light spotting this morning, but now it is full on bleeding. I just wanted to check, as someone in my thread said it is too early for AF. I am on clexane, a blood thinner, because they thought I was at high risk of OHSS. 
But I have AF pains and full on bleeding, so I think it is over. My OTD is 9th may ages away.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The use of intensive hormone therapy during IVF mucks up the natural so it isn't possible to predict when AF will appear. It can arrive before or after OTD in a negative cycle. At this point it could be an implantation bleed. Due to the use of Clexane it can appear that there is more blood as your body doesn't clot as easily to stem blood flow. AF type pains are common during the 2ww too so you can't necessarily read anything into them either. I'm afraid it really is a waiting game until test day to now for sure.


----------



## Watford6969 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reply *Mazv*. I know there is still a slim chance I could be pregnant, I have read of other woman bleeding, full bleed, and still going on to be pregnant. I guess it just feels do much like a normal period, I feel it is over for us this cycle. 
My clinic finally got back to me, and said I have to continue with the clexand and crinone till OTD and test then. It just feels like I am going through the motions. 
At least we have 4 frosties, so we can do FET in 6 months time if I am not pregnant. 
Thank you again for you thoughts


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is no reason to wait 6 months to do a FERC.

You can usually start once you have had 2 normal cycles.

I hope it is implantation bleeding for you. I am day 6 after a day 6  FET and have had spotting this afternoon. Never had any bleeding on my previous cycles even when my 1st baby had passed away, so to see red today was a bit of a shock, but it was only a few spots. I am trying to stay positive.


----------



## Watford6969 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi* Mistletoe *

Unfortunately my PCT makes you wait 6 months in between cycles. It is not our choice but it is NHS funded so I can't complain 

Thank you for your  thoughts. But I am pretty sure it is AF as I have been bleeding for 2 days now 

Sorry you have had spotting this afternoon. I am sure it is nothing bad, if it is just a bit of spotting, my clinic told me that was perfectly normal and nothing to worry about 
Sending you  back


----------

